#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Jee main rank cut off 2013

## parth767

With 83% in bords and 86 marks in jee main what rank can i expect .......????





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 JEE main 2013 rank prediction! Please Help jee main rank 2013 Jee main 2013 rank predictor

----------


## MILAN VALA

I m getting 90 marks with obc catagory nd qualified for jee adv,whats my rank?

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> With 83% in bords and 86 marks in jee main what rank can i expect .......????


Hey,
      Your rank would be more than 1,50,000..... Do u have any category quota???

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




> I m getting 90 marks with obc catagory nd qualified for jee adv,whats my rank?


Hey,
       In these marks your general rank would be more than 1,50,000 but because of your category your rank would be around 90000...... What is your preferred branch and colg???

----------


## jothi_tech1

i got 72 marks in jee main i am OBC  state board is 96% what is my nit rank?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i got 72 marks in jee main i am OBC  state board is 96% what is my nit rank?


Hey,
       With this score and percentage your rank would be 35000......... What is your home state??

----------


## rakesh2754

I have got 97 marks in JEE (Main)-2013 and secure 80% marks in CBSE Board.  I  belongs to SC Category.
What is my Rank in JEE(Main)-2013. Please Reply.

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> I have got 97 marks in JEE (Main)-2013 and secure 80% marks in CBSE Board.  I  belongs to SC Category.
> What is my Rank in JEE(Main)-2013. Please Reply.


Hey,
      Your rank would be 75000..... What is your home state??

----------


## aditandadit

I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% (Cbse)
will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
Please reply 
huge dilemma

----------


## Kash chopra

> I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% (Cbse)
> will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
> Please reply 
> huge dilemma


\
Hey,
       Your rank would be around 15000..... With this rank u can get civil and it even with domicile quota .... All the best

----------

